# A lurker joining in



## asuschena (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi! My name is Angela, from Northern Nevada, USA. I'm 32, with a husband, 2 kids and 2 cats. I caught mantis fever a few months ago, and started collecting first from Rebecca, then Joosa, now Yen.  I don't post often, but I do read every day and I value all of the info you all post.

This is a lovely community, and I am glad to be a part of it.

Ang


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome, bout time u showed up! from snowy OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi there, Angela, and welcome to the forum...



great to have you here! It's a good thing mantis fever isn't like malaria, or none of us would be here, hehe. :lol: I'm glad you've got a head start into mantis keeping, and looking around the forum gathering information. That's a great way to start. Looking forward to seeing you on the boards!


----------



## asuschena (Feb 21, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome, bout time u showed up! from snowy OHIO!


BTW, Rebecca, I ordered mantids and supplies from you, and I wake up this morning to 18 inches of snow, and it's still falling. I have no choice but to blame you!

Ang


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh thank you! I do so love it! Was outside this morning bringing in firewood with just my t shirt on... sorry also have on pants and shoes, just ment no coat!


----------



## asuschena (Feb 21, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh thank you! I do so love it! Was outside this morning bringing in firewood with just my t shirt on... sorry also have on pants and shoes, just ment no coat!


LOL! I had figured you meant no coat until you mentioned the pants,then the image made me laugh myself silly. I adore the snow, but I AM the kind of idiot who would go out back in just my nightgown to get wood.

We'll get along famously!

Ang


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum form *glances left and right* sunny/warm Florida!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2010)

haha, yea use to, but the neighbors, just stand around gawking! makes me nervouse


----------



## ismart (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

